# Ok I now have 10



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

Do Not know how it happened and I am sure I will be told I somehow did it But There are only two people in this home and one , my wife is out of town at her sisters and that leaves me alone. As I always do, I went to bed I shut the computer off. There were no mentioned updates. This morning I get up.. went to turn on computer.. and it is different and asking if I want to ( do not remember exactly) accept the Windows 10 Upgrade. yes or no. . It said if do not accept then windows 8.1 would be reloaded and I would be declining windows 10.. I have been going to go to 10 but wanted to do backups and such.. So I figured after I accepted it would take some time.. NOPE.. asked for password and there it was. It was already installed. No idea how it happened but I did not prompt it.. (and no.. I do not drink or smoke . or am not prone to walking in my sleep.LOL )

So Ok here we are .. I have been playing with it and setting up my home screen (tiles) So far the only thing I find I do not like (or that I can not learn to live with) is on web pages. The background white is kind of a blinding white.. No a big deal but I have to start my whining somewhere. .Any ideas on changing this..
As always.. Thanks for any thoughts. (even typing this it makes my eyes water)


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep....MS swears up and down that it's not happening like that, but yet here we are with another testimonial of the dreaded auto update to 10. 

What browser are you using?


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

I was using IE.. I guess now I am using edge


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you had Windows 7 configured to automatically download and install recommended updates, then the computer was upgraded to Windows 10.

I don't know how you go back to 7 without reinstalling.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

I had window 8.1 and it was set to ask before updating which is what it has been doing for the couple years I have had the computer. I am really not looking to go back...yet.. I want to give some time to learning 10 and see that it works properly.. just irritates me that I was not able to do a current save of my system.. I do have one from the 2nd week I owned the computer.
But this whiter than white is very annoying.. I find myself squinting my eyes while looking at it. Yahoo fantasy sports did this to their pages a few years ago.. so many people did not like it they gave an alternative look (kind of like a negative of the white page) This year they took that away but I believe they also made the white a bit more livable.. It was never as bad as this is.

I also see that windows 10 only allows auto updates.. that is a big sucky..


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

If you had Windows 7 configured to automatically download and install recommended updates, then the computer was upgraded to Windows 10

No....all you get is KB that installs in the icon in the notification area to let you know you have the option to download and install 10. You have to physically click on the icon (10 logo) to start the process.

There are known documented cases of the automated install of windows 10 like OP stated (MS is denying it is happening).....as it happened to me as well on my laptop. I didn't click on anything and my 8.1 updates were set to let me see before installing.....so it bypasses this process for some unknown reason on wide range of laptops/desktop custom or OEM.

There is a time limit to go back, it's 30 days or you're stuck with windows 10. To go back, open up the new notification icon, select all settings, click on udate and security, select recovery from the left hand side, then click "Go back to widnows 8.1/7" tab. Then let it do it's thing.

If you don't want to see the 10 upgrade come back, use this "GWX control panel" ....works great. I've used it....it works with no ill effects.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

My mistake. Replace Windows 7 with Windows 8.1 and the same statement applies. Microsoft started pushing Windows 10 as an upgrade if recommended updates were configured to install automatically.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

thanks for the thoughts.. I will be giving 10 a fair test .. I was not all that proud of 8.1 in comparison with good old XP.. but made it work so we will see.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Win10 is a big improvement over win8/8.1. I never even installed classic shell [which I used in 8/8.1]
One thing to check. Is win10 a supported os for your system? Just because an upgrade is offered, does NOT mean it is a supported os for your system. Go to the support page for your system and check to see if win10 is supported.


> I also see that windows 10 only allows auto updates.. that is a big sucky..


Depends on the version. Pro, Enterprise and [I think] Education allow you to enable/disable updates and config how updates are delivered using group policy edit. Even with home version, there is a way to put off updates. Note even though I run the Enterprise ver, I allow auto updates. IMO this improves security; however I do not allow driver updates. MS drivers are not designed for any type of performance. They are designed for stability ONLY and as such are inferior to the device mfg's drivers.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

Oh my system is OK as far as supporting 10.. (read above) It was so Ok It installed itself without my involvement.

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are not understanding. Just because the upgrade installed, does NOT mean win10 is a supported os for your system. Did you check the support page to make sure?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

And, you can still use IE, if you desire. It is still installed. Microsoft just makes you look a bit for it. Just because you run Win10, doesn't mean you need to use Edge.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

Yes . That was checked back in july 15 2015 when windows 10 was downloaded on to the system.. It is working fine for me right now just another learning curve. and to bright white on the web pages back ground.

Thank You.. I had discovered that IE was still usable.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I never use edge however I logged into the forum using edge and the pages are off white or light gray. You might try changing the theme. Here is what it looks like on my system.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

you can turn off windows update in "services"


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

thanks.. for some reason mine is more gray today... Yesterday If I used IE I was ok and same as had beenif I used edge it was the to bright white.. I even compared opening MSN in both prowsers.. To day much better and closer to the same grayish color.. much easier on the eyes.
.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

crjdriver said:


> I never use edge however I logged into the forum using edge and the pages are off white or light gray. You might try changing the theme. Here is what it looks like on my system.


Is there a way to just use IE.. this Edge thing behaves like a early Beta.. spinning blue circles... does not show web pages properly. other things.. Some sites open with IE others do not..

Thanks Everybody for helping me in this discussion.. very insightful and helpful.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Sure just set IE as the default program for web, etc. To do this, type default into the search box>select default programs. On the left you should see a list of programs including IE. Click that and choose either let it open all programs OR you can choose which ones to open.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You can also pin IE to the start menu OR the task bar for easy access.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

I have IE pinned to task bar but when I try to open desktop icons or new sites it opens them with edge..

I did the default/default programs and I get a completely different screen than you show.. It does show a list on the left but a whole different list and look. It also puts up a separate pop up page in center screen and gives choices on several uses including Default browser with Edge showing as default. When I click on that I get choices of Edge.. IE.. or look for other apps.. I chose IE and it took Edge off but does not show IE as default.. .. It now says 'Default Browser' and then it is blank. However.. so far in checking I think stuff is opening in IE..

Another funny thing is I cannot order (so far just tried Amazon and Walmart) from sites.. I can make the order but when I hit check out the check out pages will not load and the refresh circle just merrily spins away.. I guess that saves me money but aggravating..


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I use the enterprise ver of win10 so it might have a different screen AND the fact that this was a clean install rather than an upgrade.


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

sshhhhish.. do it enough and it gets it right.. after several times typing default into the search.. I finally get to the same page you show in your screen shot..

Thanks.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

So it is working?


----------



## faller49 (May 28, 2006)

got busy today so everything so far seems to work.. I will check it out more later.


----------

